# What size saddle does your horse take?



## BSJAlove (3 November 2011)

as title. 

what breed & height is your horse and then state length and width of the saddle.

Just interested to see


----------



## tinap (3 November 2011)

13.3/14hh Irish cob takes a 16" med fit saddle


----------



## Cluny (3 November 2011)

Danish WB, 16.3 - 18" saddle
Oldenburg, 16.1 - 17.5" saddle

Both saddles are Medium wide dressage saddles.


----------



## rhino (3 November 2011)

15.3hh long backed wb in a 17" saddle, obviously could take a much longer saddle but I'm only wee! Off the peg medium fit (Kings event)


----------



## JR2011 (3 November 2011)

15.1hh Welsh D - 17.5" saddle i believe just over extra wide

she really needs to drop a little weight though


----------



## Elsbells (3 November 2011)

SFx 16hd mare. She takes an 18" made to measure and it's narrow to medium in fit and she's happy in it.


----------



## ThePony (3 November 2011)

15.3 connie x, both are 17.5 inch wide fittings, dressage has extra deep rear gussets too. 
16hh cbxtb in a 17.5, mw.


----------



## shadowboy (3 November 2011)

NF Gelding 13.2 (at the moment- only 3.5years) - 16inch wide


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (3 November 2011)

14'2 connemarra cross something  17" wide saddle (dressage) 17" xwide (gp)


----------



## arizonahoney (3 November 2011)

14hh Appy gelding = 16" wide saddle.


----------



## CarolineJ (3 November 2011)

15.3 native Hungarian, Wintec extra wide gullet, 17" dressage saddle


----------



## JenTaz (3 November 2011)

17hh Irish Draught 6yrs old currently in a 17.5 Jumping saddle Medium Wide but had to be adjusted slightly narrower as was a bit on the wide side but not quite a medium.


----------



## lara b (3 November 2011)

16hh m/w coloured cob in 17.5 (gp dressage is 17) both wide fits


----------



## muddygreymare (3 November 2011)

15.3hh Irish Draught x Cob - 18" Wide Cob GP saddle


----------



## vam (3 November 2011)

16.3 Holsteiner in a 17.5 and mw K&M jump, my old mare was 14.3 cobby type in a wide 17 Ideal Grandee.


----------



## Angelz (3 November 2011)

14'2 Welsh D, 16.5 wide


----------



## Temptation (3 November 2011)

17 hand warmblood 17inch medium/wide


----------



## Spyda (3 November 2011)

My 16.2 WBxTB 4 year old is in a 17.5 medium-wide fit saddle.


----------



## Ladylina83 (3 November 2011)

ThePony said:



			15.3 connie x, both are 17.5 inch wide fittings, dressage has extra deep rear gussets too. 
16hh cbxtb in a 17.5, mw.
		
Click to expand...

ThePony - I like the sound of your neddies  

Mine is a Connie xTB 15.2 both WH and jumping saddles are 17.5 med/wide


----------



## Archiepoo (3 November 2011)

15.3hh sec D is in 171/2" xxw cob saddle 12" D to D lol and hes not fat- just a whopper!, 15.3hh tb 17" narrow medium


----------



## Hippona (3 November 2011)

6 yo 15.1 arab....MW 17.5" Champion GP/WH saddle

7 yo 13.3 highland - 16" XW Ideal WH.


----------



## Hutchlou (3 November 2011)

14.2 Heinz-variety mare, 16.5" med & a 14.2/3h cob, 16.5" wide.


----------



## Wagtail (3 November 2011)

15.3 hh WB takes a 17 1/2 wide

16.1 hh TB takes a 17 1/2 medium wide.


----------



## Captainmouse (3 November 2011)

15hh Anglo Arab 16.5" M2M


----------



## Andalusianlover (3 November 2011)

15.2 Andalusian.  Both saddles are wide fitting and 16 or 16 nd half.


----------



## maisey belle (3 November 2011)

17.3hh thoroughbred (ex racer) 18inch wide fitting


----------



## Orchardbeck (3 November 2011)

14hh Arabx Welsh, is now in a 17inch Thorowgood T4 3D cob in a wide/extra wide gullet (orange), but we've just upgraded from a 16.5 inch Thorowgood griffin pony club in Wide.


----------



## Shavings (3 November 2011)

My old cob was 15'2 but build very wide (not fat) his old saddle was a 16" seat and from D ring to D ring was 12" but he then grew and we had to get him a bigger one (couldn't tell you what size that is as I sold it with him in April) but he was so wide to get him in a trailer the partition had to be removed !! We us to joke and say he was like straddling a double bed


----------



## Fuzznugget (3 November 2011)

17Hh TB, medium 18" dressage saddle.


----------



## hobgoblin (3 November 2011)

16.2 tb 17.5 medium


----------



## Clava (3 November 2011)

Haflinger - Wintec Wide with extra, extra wide gullet, 17"

TB - Ideal medium wide 17.5" and Lovett and Rickets m/w 17.5" (the L&R is a snugger fit)


----------



## Girlychu (3 November 2011)

Cob x Tb (15hh) - 17" Ideal Jessica (Dr), 17" native pony "The Glen' and Mountain and Moorland Gps. Plus a KES Working Hunter again 17". All wide/extra wide depending on make.

Welsh D x mare (14.3hh) - Ideal H & C 17" wide.

Cob (14hh) - Thorogood - 17" gp and Bell Busk 17" gp. Both wide


----------



## catdragon (3 November 2011)

15.2 Irish coblet

17.5" made to measure Barry Barker (ideal) VSD saddle - MW


----------



## Queenbee (3 November 2011)

friesian x tb 15.1, 17.5 med - med wide depending on time of year and fitness level.

Other is ben, he looks like he will be a med wide fit (heres hoping!) but he's only 2 1/2 and hoping he will max out at 16hh/16.1hh he is a little over 15.2 at the moment.  so hoping to get away with with a 17.5 and hoping he will be a good fit to one of my bates/wintecs med wide will be ideal, don't think we stand a chance of getting away with a med, but who knows until he's really up and running under saddle next year (and then of course he will continue to grow and change )


----------



## forestfantasy (3 November 2011)

16.1hh Wb x AA mare
I have a barefoot treeless saddle so it fits me (size 2 i think?) & a solutions jump saddle size 4, again to fit me so i can use it on any horse


----------



## dumpling (3 November 2011)

14hh welsh x colored cob

16" in wide(used to be xwide!)


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (3 November 2011)

Mine are:
12.3hh and a half Exmoor x Welsh C = Pony Club Thorowgood 16inch seat wide
14.1hh Cob x Fell? = Wintec 16.5inch seat wide.


----------



## kittykatcat (3 November 2011)

GFS 17'' GP EXTRA WIDE for my skinny thoroughbred - with shims underneath to allow him to develop muscle. Fitted according to 'Lavinia Mitchell' and he has never gone so well in two years - a completely different approach to fitting, and I rate it highly!!!


----------



## soloequestrian (3 November 2011)

Mine are all in Balance saddles, so follow slightly different principles of fitting to normal saddles.

16.1 TBxID - 8X (that's extra-wide times 8 - extra, extra, extra etc. wide) 17.5"
16.1 TBxWelsh - Free Spirit Regular, roughly same with as 8X 17.5"
17hh lanky TB - 7X 17", although will probably go into a wider saddle next year when I can afford it.

The narrowest Balance saddle is a 7X and horses absolutely love them.

Just read post above - Lavinia Mitchell trained with Balance and follows their principles in her saddle fitting.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 November 2011)

The chestnut (15.2 and a bit  hh, anglo-arab) has a Jeffries Elite jumping saddle, 17 1/2, wide.


----------



## ebonyallen (3 November 2011)

Irish Draught X T/B 15,3 . 17.5 wide.


----------



## skydancer (3 November 2011)

My mare is a 16.2 id and has 17.5 mediem wide saddle


----------



## 1Lucie (3 November 2011)

16.1hh irish sports horse medium 17.5saddle


----------



## Damnation (3 November 2011)

16.1 Dutch Warmblood mare, 17.5 inch mediumwide/wide Ideal Jessica Dressage Saddle.


----------



## spotty_pony (3 November 2011)

15 hands Appaloosa x Cob - 17.5" Wide
15.3 hands ISH - 17" Wide


----------



## AFlapjack (3 November 2011)

14.1hh Connemara goes in a made to measure wide 16.5" panel with 17" seat (I am too big for a 16.5" and he's too small for a 17" )


----------



## Madam Min (3 November 2011)

Our 15.1 TB X mare has a 17.5 wide Thorowgood Fairfax dressage saddle  and our 17.3hh TB X gelding has a wide Balance Zenith GP


----------



## monkeybum13 (4 November 2011)

My 16.3 has a 17.5" MW saddle.


----------

